# Nytol



## Johnnym1 (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi all I have problems sleeping now and again.

Is Nytol safe to take for Type 2 Diabetics on Metformin?


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi Johnnym1, welcome to the friendliest forum on the planet

The answer is yes. The caplets contain small amounts of cornstarch and lactose, but not enough to affect BG, and the liquid a small amount of alcohol. None of the ingredients interact with Metformin. 

Best of luck, and happy sleeping


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2019)

Johnnym1 said:


> Hi all I have problems sleeping now and again.
> 
> Is Nytol safe to take for Type 2 Diabetics on Metformin?


As @mikeyB says, fine with metformin, but it's always a good idea to discuss anything like this with your pharmacist before taking if you are on any types of medication or have certain medical conditions - here's the PIL (Patient Information Leaflet) which outlines the details and warnings:

https://www.medicines.org.uk/emc/product/340/pil


----------



## GuyBoden (Jan 17, 2019)

Be careful, diphenhydramine can be addictive with long term use..........


----------

